# Quality spices



## Ethelsimmons (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey guys! I've been wanting to cook some spicy food these days. Looking out for some good recipes for it. But it is not easy to get the right flavored spices. I've been looking out for the right quality spice. I've been asking so many people about it. My aunt mentioned about the Horton spice Mills. I've never tasted them. Has anyone tried them before. I just don't want to try out another flop product.


----------



## letscook (Jan 28, 2015)

I have purchases from here with great success
https://www.penzeys.com/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=our%20website&utm_campaign=1-27-15%20Snow%20Day%20%2420%20Free%20Shipping


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 28, 2015)

Trader joes spices have always done me well, I use their 21 spice solute for a lot of things, its a great go to flavor for everything from seafood to roasted carrots...

Not sure what kind of spicy recipes you are looking for, but when I cook anything spicy I don't use regualr oils or butters, RED PALM OIL for some reason brings out the flavor in spicy dishes more than butters or olive oil, the good news is it is also available at trader joes...
Organic Red Palm Oil | Trader Joe's
and I always substitue this salt for regualr salt {depending on the recipe on what percent http://www.amazon.com/didi-davis-fo...sim_gro_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=15REBZWSHDHTZMACVSCF }

Also always buy trader joes at trader joes, its much cheaper, for instance amazon sells 21 salute for $6 a bottle and in the store its $1.99 {sometimes on sale for $1.49..} http://www.amazon.com/Trader-Joes-Seasoning-Salute-Pack/dp/B00809A9P4


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been buying from Penzey's for over a decade. They're very high quality and when you order by mail or from the website, you usually get a free bonus item. Right now, they're offering a free 1/2-cup jar of dried roasted garlic. 

Also, get the catalog. It includes information about herbs and spices and how to use them, and recipes from their customers. 

We had a discussion of Penzey's Spices last year you might like to read: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f163/penzeys-spices-any-opinions-85359.html


----------



## jennyema (Jan 28, 2015)

Penzeys


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 28, 2015)

Frontier Herbs out of the good state of Iowa.  It is the go-to source for any health food store I have been in  in Ohio or New Mexico and for any food co-op I have bought through.  Their products are generally organic and cheaper then Penzey's.  And they are having a sale right now


http://www.frontiercoop.com/


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 28, 2015)

Highly recommend Penzeys as well.


----------



## Zagut (Jan 28, 2015)

Ethelsimmons, Are you looking for spice blends?

Yeah they can be hard to find ones that strike your fancy but never be afraid to tweek them to your personal liking.

As others have said Penzeys has several nice blends and they have nice prices. 

https://www.penzeys.com/

McCormick is another that has many nice spice blends. 
Dinner & Menu Ideas | McCormick


Perhaps if you mentioned what your cooking and what you feel it lacks the good folks here could steer you towards the flavors you seek.  


Trial and tweeking to find what you and yours enjoy is what spicing is all about and I wish you well on your journey.


----------

